# Hulu not working



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I’ve used Hulu before fine.

Tonight, it won’t play anything. Just loads forever when I start a show.

Tried a reboot, no luck. That was the only way I could quit the app.

Plus I was trying to watch Normal People and TiVo only lists it as 1 episode existing so far, which is wrong.

Earlier in the night I was having trouble getting Prime to play UHD content, it would on,y play in HD.

Not doing so well tonight


----------



## upgradepathnotfound (Nov 5, 2016)

cwoody222 said:


> I've used Hulu before fine.
> 
> Tonight, it won't play anything. Just loads forever when I start a show.
> 
> ...


I havent gotten Hulu to work on my Tivo in at least a week. I really dont use it that often so might have stopped working long ago. I can log in fine, browse shows, etc but it throws an error as soon as I try to play any content. The strange thing is that ads that play first... well, those work fine as well.


----------



## EvMan (May 22, 2020)

Hulu is working fine for me on the Stream. All episodes of Normal People are showing. I haven’t used it that much though, been exploring HBO max since it came out. 

if you’re talking about on a DVR then yes Hulu sometimes goes buggy. Usually it is fine. What never works is if I’m trying to catch the end of something that Tivo cut off and want to fast forward the episode it will usually not play, crash the app, or sometimes restart the DVR.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sometimes it can help to clear the cache for the app in question. It's an OS-level feature.

Settings > Apps > [the app] > Clear Cache

Not sure what Clear Data does, but that may also wipe out your authentication token to the provider, so I avoid that function.

I had to do this on Sunday to get YTTV to continue to work. It had been fine since I got the Stream.


----------

